# Orijen Food



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi All, i'm going to be moving my 8 month V from Royal Canin to Orijen food in the next couple of weeks as I have heard good reviews.

Not sure to use the standard puppy food or the one for large breads. I know it is a popular food with V owners so what are other people using?

Thanks

Robert


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

We read that young puppies should be on puppy formula since they need the extra carbs to burn. However, we switched Mischa to Orijen at around 7 months due to reoccurring UTIs which I suspect was partly due to grain in her original food (Acana Grasslands). She's been fine with the higher protein diet although I can't say much for the gas. It's rancid. :/


----------



## Robh (Jul 28, 2010)

when you switched her which type of orijen puppy food did you switch her to? just the standard puppy food or the one for larger bread puppies?


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

We just switched Pumpkin to Orijen 3 wks ago. She is doing great. We buy the regular puppy formula. Large breed food is typically for 50+lbs. I'm not exactly sure (without looking at a bag) what the specs are on Orijen, but I am most comfortable not using the LG breed formula. Vizsla females are usually under 50lbs, males not too much larger, and I personally do not want anything to contribute (too high protein) to growth that is too rapid. I was advised by the owner of our local gun dog sporting good store, where we buy the orijen, to stick with the standard puppy formula. BTW, Pumpkin also had a UTI that took quite a while to clear up. We switched to Orijen, because it is such a great quality, grain-free food. Best of luck with the switch


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Good food, Copper loves it. The large breed 50 lb I buy cost $83. I do think he will get tiered of it also, but it has been his favorite. ;D Anyone else do the dog food dance?


----------



## Aussie_Vizsla (Apr 20, 2009)

We had Kiah on the Lrg Breed Purina Pro Plan, whilst Purina generally has below par food the upmarket Pro Plan did the trick, until she hit five months and then she was a gas machine...! Off the food quickly, now with Advanced Lrg Breed and she is thriving on it. Not sure if Advanced is avaliable in the states being an Australian made product?


----------



## Ms1234 (May 14, 2010)

I started my V out on the Orijen Large breed puppy but switched her to the regular puppy food around 6 months of age. They have the same amount of protein, the only difference I noticed on the bag is the Regular puppy seems to have more calories than the Large breed food. My vet had told me to feed her a large breed formula, but seeing as she was going to be right on the edge of the predicted weight of 50lbs, I decided it probably wasn't necessary and switched her to the regular formula.


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Robh said:


> when you switched her which type of orijen puppy food did you switch her to? just the standard puppy food or the one for larger bread puppies?


We put her on the fish one. There wasn't a big difference between the puppy and large breed. She's 11 months old now and we've recently switched to chicken as she was getting disinterested in the fish flavor.


----------

